# golden retriever rescue groups



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Is there anyone who could help me find some rescue groups. I am in Indiana. We have graace golden rescue. I was wondering if anyone knows of anymore in Indiana. I am right on the border with Ohio and only about a hour from Michigan. But I know some rescues won't let you adopt out of state.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Carolina Mom is a great resource. Hopefully she sees your post


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Here's one more for you that appears to serve the whole area: 

Golden Retriever Rescue Resource - Toledo Dog Adoption Policies


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cpc*

CPC 

Here's a listing of all of the Golden Rescues in the United States:
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone.

I am not sure we will rescue. But my mom has brought it up a few times. If the right golden came along we might. It would have to be between the age of 1-4. No health issues. And of course it has to love kids and other dogs. We would probably want a male. Chloe would really like a playmate. My mom has always wanted to rescue. At the time we got Chloe there really wasn't anything available at GRRACE. Since then there has been a couple. We even had a purebred at our shelter the other day. He was either adopted quick or a rescue took him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The GR Rescues listed by state have an Area or Territory they serve-contact the one that covers your area or is the closest to you. 

There are some groups that do allow out of state adoptions, the main reason most of them don't, is because they have a clause in the Adoption Contract that if the adopter were no longer to provide care for the adopted dog for it's entire life, the dog is to be returned to the Rescue Group at any time for any reason. The Rescue Group needs to have a Volunteer in the area of the adopter to get the dog back to the Rescue group if necessary. 

All dogs that are available for Adoption with a GR Rescue have been evaluated, there's an Intake Questionnaire that is completed by the owner for all owner surrenders, it's very detailed, covers a lot of different topics such as how is the dog with other animals- cats, dogs, children, has it ever bitten anyone, if so the details of the incidence, etc. 
Vet visit, health records, training, any phobias, etc. 

When a dog comes into a Rescue, it receives a full wellness exam by a Vet, if their shots need to be updated, this is done. Most of them are chipped at this time if they aren't already. If they have any medical issues, they are treated for whatever is needed and are not available for adoption until these medical needs have been met and they are cleared medically. 

Some of the Rescues have a lot more dogs in Rescue but they are not listed as available for adoption until they have been cleared medically. I suggest if you are seriously thinking of adopting and haven't seen one that you are interested in, go ahead and complete the adoption application, submit it, have your telephone interview then your home visit. This way once you are approved, you will be on the approved waitlist and when one comes in that matches what you are looking for, you'll be one of the first ones to be contacted. Most Rescues will match you with the dog you are looking for-age, activity level, etc. The groups try to make the best possible match for the adopter as well as the dog. 

I adopted my girl through a GR Rescue and I found my boy at my County Humane Society. 

I helped the GR Rescue I got my girl from, we were a small group and I was the only Volunteer in my County. I answered the email acct., helped people with their Adoption Applications and if they had any questions about the process, I assisted with Intake, did home visits, shelter pulls, evaluated dogs, helped with transport, did telephone interviews of potential adopters, and temporary fostering, a little of everything really. 

If you have any questions let me know.

Some shelters, if you let them know you are interested in a particular breed such as a Golden, they will contact you when one comes in. 
Most shelters are required to have the purebred dogs available to the public for adoption for a certain amount of time before they let a Rescue pull one or take it into their program.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks. I did read the adoption application for GRRACE. I mentioned to my mom that she might want to fill it out and try and get approved so if when one comes up that fits what we are looking for it will be a quicker process.

I hope we could get approved easily. We have had two goldens. My mom is a homemaker so doesn't work. The only two stumbling blocks we could have is that I am disabled and my mom watches my four year old niece a few days a week. But the fact we have a 7.5 month old and we have no issues with those two things I would hope that wouldn't become a issue. We also have a huge fenced in yard.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

When you are an experienced dog owner, a Golden in particular, it usually is much easier.

Some GR Rescue won't adopt to families with young children or children under a certain age, this is a liability issue for them. 
Most GR Rescues are insured, not sure if this is a requirement or an option, it may depend on the state they are located in.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I know that on GRRACE it says they won't adopt to families with young children because of the time and commitment it takes. It says families with young children can become to busy. We are home all day so that really isn't a issue. My niece is only here two to three days a week. My nephew isn't here anymore because school started. But it did ask on the application if you provided daycare in your home or if there were grandchildren that are there frequently.

They had a beautiful two yearold male that would of been perfect. He loved people and other dogs. I guess if my parents are serious they will just have to fill out the application and see what happens.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are people who adopt that have grandchildren. 
Your mom can call the Rescue, most of them are set up where you leave a message and a volunteer returns the call within 24 hours.


----------

